# What is your Favorite Snack Food



## LarryWolfe (Feb 2, 2005)

Peanut M&M's


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 2, 2005)

I can eat my weight in nachos.  And wings.  Do they count?
I don't eat any sweets.  Just not my thang.  I like spicy and peppery and the vinegar wang.


----------



## Finney (Feb 2, 2005)

Because I just got back from the vending machine with a bag of P-nut M&Ms in my hand, I'll have to go with them also.

Love chips and salsa.

Pork Skins with hot sauce and creole seasoning on them.

All food.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 2, 2005)

Salt and Vinegar potato chips.  

Bread and BBQ Sauce 8)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 2, 2005)

Jeff I totally forgot about Jerky!!  I buy a 4oz bag and it's gone!!


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 2, 2005)

Macadamia's, cashews, just about any type of peanuts.
Scoops and good salsa or guacamole
Little smokey sausages with crescent roll shell and BBQ Sauce
Cheese and crackers
Really don't consider sweets as snack food.


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I can eat my weight in nachos.  And wings.  Do they count?
> I don't eat any sweets.  Just not my thang.  I like spicy and peppery and the vinegar wang.



Are you sure you want to say "wang?"


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 2, 2005)

only someone with penis envy would make that connection.  By the way, what happened to your mystery thread?

Also, everyone please check out the brat thread I posted in the grilling forum...interested in your methods.

wang....wang...wang.....oh I love that vinegar wang..


----------



## john pen (Feb 2, 2005)

Cherry twizlers (licorice)

Pretzels dipped in this honey garlic mustard my mil gets from Fla

leftover ABT's


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 2, 2005)

ANYTHING in the snack isle!!!


----------



## Finney (Feb 2, 2005)

john pen said:
			
		

> Cherry twizlers (licorice)



*CHERRY TWIZZLERS ARE NOT LICORICE!!!* :axe:  :smt021 


sorry, my problem... not yours. mm:


----------



## john pen (Feb 2, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> [quote="john pen":36jd5v0f]Cherry twizlers (licorice)



*CHERRY TWIZZLERS ARE NOT LICORICE!!!* :axe:  :smt021 


sorry, my problem... not yours. mm:[/quote:36jd5v0f]

Lets talk about it..It'll help you to get it out in the open...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 2, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woodpecker, do you eat bananas sideways so it doesn't look/feel like you are giving a blowjob?     Everything with you is related to a penis!   :smt102  Is that how you got the name "Woodman"?  :smt102


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 2, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woodpecker, do you eat bananas sideways so it doesn't look/feel like you are giving a blowjob?     Everything with you is related to a penis!   :smt102  Is that how you got the name "Woodman"?  :smt102[/quote:413o5s7e]

No, thats how he got the name pencil dick!


----------



## Uncle Al (Feb 2, 2005)

CHEETOS !!! 

 For some reason I cannot allow the presence of a partially eaten bag of these in my house. Once I open the bag I just keep eating 'till the bag is empty. Then I eat that cheesy residue off of my orange fingers !!!!!! :smt040 

Is Vodka a snack??????

Uncle Al


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woodpecker, do you eat bananas sideways so it doesn't look/feel like you are giving a blowjob?     Everything with you is related to a penis!   :smt102  Is that how you got the name "Woodman"?  :smt102[/quote:3o4kg6y9]

OK , dumbassas! I AM A MAN. YES< EVERYTHING I HAVE DONE IN LIFE TO THIS POINT _IS_ RELATED TO MY PENIS>>>>>>>>EXCUSE MEEEEEEEEE!!!

ps Hershey's with almonds dipped lovingly in smuckers natural chunky penis,.....er,.....pea_nut_ butter!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 2, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> OK , dumbassas! I AM A MAN. YES< EVERYTHING I HAVE DONE IN LIFE TO THIS POINT _IS_ RELATED TO MY PENIS>>>>>>>>EXCUSE MEEEEEEEEE!!!
> 
> ps Hershey's with almonds dipped lovingly in smuckers natural chunky penis,.....er,.....pea_nut_ butter!




SICK  SICK  SICK


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 3, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK , dumbassas! I AM A MAN. YES< EVERYTHING I HAVE DONE IN LIFE TO THIS POINT _IS_ RELATED TO MY PENIS>>>>>>>>EXCUSE MEEEEEEEEE!!!

ps Hershey's with almonds dipped lovingly in smuckers natural chunky penis,.....er,.....pea_nut_ butter! [/quote:itlgr6z0]

Woodman, for SS can you please melt a Hershey bar, dip the banana in it and slowly lick it off for us????? :ack:


----------



## Finney (Feb 3, 2005)

Larry, you are sick.   
Not that there's anything wrong with that. :?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 3, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> Larry, you are sick.
> Not that there's anything wrong with that. :?



Finney who are you kidding you know you'd like to watch it!  We could all get a "Woody" while watching Woody simulate knob slobbing!


----------



## Finney (Feb 3, 2005)

Yeah... sure Larry.   Aaaa right. :? 

Hey Greg.  I think I've got some last minute  work stuff.  Yeah... the thing.  You remember I told you I might have that work thing. :? 

Yeah... anyway, maybe you should count me out.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 3, 2005)

TexLaw said:
			
		

> Where to begin . . . .
> 
> 1. Cheese (pretty much name it, but especially Cougar Gold from Washington St. University's creamery);
> 
> ...



Well I just like the Thin Girl Scouts!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 3, 2005)

is anyone close enough to Larry to smack him?


----------



## Finney (Feb 3, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> is anyone close enough to Larry to smack him?



For which comment?  Depending on which one, it might be worth the drive.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 3, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> is anyone close enough to Larry to smack him?



Lighten up Fella's!!  I just said I like them!  Didn't say I like to eat them!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 3, 2005)




----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 3, 2005)

TexLaw said:
			
		

> Where to begin . . . .
> 
> 1. Cheese (pretty much name it, but especially Cougar Gold from Washington St. University's creamery);
> 
> ...




Oh yeah.....Wasabi Peas! mmmmmmmm


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 4, 2005)

So your saying you like to go in the pantry and "take a pea" every now and then? What do you do for an encore, go into the kitchen and "cut the cheese?"


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 4, 2005)

:lmao:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 4, 2005)

TexLaw comes up HUGE with that post!  *Classic!!* 8)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 4, 2005)

um, is anyone close enough to Tex to smack HIM?


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rock on TL. Reminds me of a Benny Hill routine where he goes ice fishing by leaving a pea at the edge of the hole. "Every time the fish comes up to take a pea, he kicks him in the ice hole"!


----------

